# Race sail for sail



## sailordave02702 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Race sail for sale*

I purchased a "new" (used twice, for a total of six nautical miles) mylar 150 that I planned to race on my Ranger 33. This sail according to Doyle Sails was made for a PEARSON 33-2. I checked out the rig dimensions for a Pearson 33 before the purchase and that would have fit. I went to the boat (first race of the year) and the sail is at least two feet too long !
I would like to find it a new home.
Dave Harrold
Ranger 33 Selah

I just took some pictures which I will try to upload.
Here are the specs:
Luff 43.4
Foot 20.3
Leach 43.4


----------



## sailordave02702 (Aug 26, 2008)

*race sail for sale*

Here are some photo's of the sail


----------

